# GAME List of [ EAX ,EAX 5.0 ,Open AL ,ALchemy ]



## Eiche (19. April 2009)

Habe diesen schöne Übersicht beim stöbern gefunden über Spiele die  EAX ,EAX 5.0 ,Open AL und ALchemy unterstützen.

Die Liste wird auch regelmässig erneuert.
Creative Sound Blaster Sound Card Technology - X-Fi, EAX and OpenAL


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. April 2009)

Schön und gut. aber es kommen kaum noch Spiele mit EAX 5.0. Bioshock hat das z.B. und das klingt VERDAMMT geil damit. Fand ich echt unglaublich. Da lohnt es sich richtig, ne X-Fi zu haben. Meiner Meinung nach sollte jedes große Spiel heutzutage EAX 5.0 können!!!


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. April 2009)

Die Liste is viel interessanter:
Games

Hat gleich die Einstellungen für ALchemy mit dabei. In Warhammer Online funktioniert ALchemy z.Bsp. immernoch nicht richtig. Es gibt zu viele Soundbugs.


----------



## Eiche (20. April 2009)

joa bei 2/3 geht es unter vista noch nicht viel mit alchemy von der liste aber ist ja nur ein kleiner teil von allen spielen.
aber das steht auch schon in der anderen list was unter Open AL und ALchemy läuft.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Mai 2010)

zeffer schrieb:


> Habe diesen schöne Übersicht beim stöbern gefunden über Spiele die  EAX ,EAX 5.0 ,Open AL und ALchemy unterstützen.
> 
> Die Liste wird auch regelmässig erneuert.
> Creative Sound Blaster Sound Card Technology - X-Fi, EAX and OpenAL



Kannst du mir mal sagen wo du auf dieser Seite die Liste siehst, mit den Games?


----------



## nfsgame (16. Mai 2010)

Musste halt mal deine grauen Zellen fordern und selber Suchen, die haben ihre Websitestruktur umgebaut .


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Mai 2010)

Creative ALchemy da gibts eine Liste mit Alchemy unterstützung, aber ist das gleich EAX?


----------



## XeQfaN (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich will mal den Link Aktuell machen  

Creative Sound Blaster Sound Card Technology - X-Fi, EAX and OpenAL


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. Dezember 2010)

Und hat sich da irgendwas verändert in letzter Zeit? Also ich sehe keine akutellen Spiele dort.


----------



## XeQfaN (6. Januar 2011)

werden ja auch irgend wie keine unterstützt, nicht mal 'HAWX 2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2011)

Macht ja auch kaum noch Sinn da die meisten Games ja nur noch als Cross - Plattform heraus kommen. Seit Vista war EAX HD 5.0 ja eher nur noch nutzlos ohne das unsägliche Patchereispiel per Alchemy. Bei dem ganzen Ärger den ich in den letzten 12 Monaten mit Creative hatte können diese Features mir gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Creative ALchemy da gibts eine Liste mit Alchemy unterstützung, aber ist das gleich EAX?



Um die Frage mal noch zu beantworten:
Jein.
EAX ist eine Effektsammlung. Alchemy (das Spiele unterstützt - nicht umgekehrt) ist Wrapper, der die Versuche von Spielen, EAX-Effekte über DirectSound zu nutzen (was seit Vista von M$ unterbunden wird) über OpenAL umleitet (wo sie nach belieben genutzt werden können). D.h. es ist nicht das gleiche, aber Alchemyunterstützung bringt nur etwas, wenn EAX genutzt werden soll und die meisten EAX Titel brauchen Alchemy, um EAX noch zu nutzen. ("meisten" aufgrund der Geschichte: Es erscheinen so gut wie keine mehr, so dass es sehr viele alte EAX-via-DirectSound Titel, aber nur wenige neue mit EAX-via-OpenAL gibt)



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Und hat sich da irgendwas verändert in letzter Zeit? Also ich sehe keine akutellen Spiele dort.



Diese (bereits verlinkte) Liste scheint mir die aktuellste zu sein. (das neueste scheint aber auch da FarCry2 zu sein bzw. Sourcetitel werden nicht weiter aufgeschlüsselt)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2011)

> Diese (bereits verlinkte) Liste scheint mir die aktuellste zu sein. (das neueste scheint aber auch da FarCry2 zu sein bzw. Sourcetitel werden nicht weiter aufgeschlüsselt)



Vorsicht, die Liste zeigt nicht die EAX-Unterstützung von Spielen an, sondern nur die ALchemy-Unterstützung. Außerdem sind dort einige Spiele auch als "unsupported" oder "not verified" gekennzeichnet. Bei FarCry2 liegt die Unterstützung z.B. nur darin, dass man 5.1-Sound bekommt wenn man EAX3 aktiviert, EAX-Effekte hat man dann aber immernoch nicht.
ALchemy ist ja im Prinzip nur ein Wrapper um DirectSound-Befehle in OpenAL-Syntax zu übersetzen, kann also mit jedem DirectSound-Spielgenutzt werden.


----------



## andyw1228 (10. Februar 2011)

Naja, das sind ja alles Prä-Vista-Spiele. Seit Vista und Win7 wird haupsächlich OpenAl genutzt
und das kann auch die EAX funktionen Nutzen.
Besser gesagt:
Mit OpenAl kann man nun *die *Effekte nutzen, die man früher *nur *mit EAX ansprechen konnte,
weil in DirectX keine *direkte *Unterstützung für erweiterte Hardarefunktionen von Soundkarten
eingabaut war.
Das ist so ähnlich, wie mit OpenGL. Bevor es Direct3D gab, gab es nur OpenGL um 3D Hardware
anzusprechen (also Treiber, die OpenGL verstanden).
Man darf ja bei den ganzen APIs nicht vergessen, dass es alle nur verschiedene Sprachen sind,
um ein und die selbe Sache zu sagen.
Man kann in englisch oder französich "ja" oder "nein" sagen- es hört sich anders an, aber bedeutet
(wenn es denn verstannden (API) wird) das selbe.
So kann man auch mit DirectSound, EAX oder OpenAL _sagen_: mische zu StreamXY 10% Occlusion und 20% ambient dazu.
Es wird jedesmal anders programmiert, aber im Endffekt vom Treiber immer in die selben Microcode
Anweisungen umgesetzt, die dann den DSP der Soundkarte steuern.


----------



## tip-doppelkeks (10. Februar 2011)

XeQfaN schrieb:


> werden ja auch irgend wie keine unterstützt, nicht mal 'HAWX 2



Ist EAX nicht so toll wegen der Berechnung des Schalls bei verschiedenen Oberflächen?
Und ist HAWX kein Luftkampfspiel?
Ich habs nie gespielt, aber das einzige Material von dem ich denke, dass es in Kontakt mit Triebwerksgeräuschen oder ähnlichem kommt wäre demnach doch Luft, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

andyw1228 schrieb:


> Mit OpenAl kann man nun *die *Effekte nutzen, die man früher *nur *mit EAX ansprechen konnte,
> weil in DirectX keine *direkte *Unterstützung für erweiterte Hardarefunktionen von Soundkarten
> eingabaut war.



Wenn mans schon genau nimmt:
Die Effekte heißen immer noch EAX und man kann kompatible Soundtreiber wahlweise über OpenAL oder, bis DX9C, über die EAX-Erweiterung der DirectSound HAL ansteuern.



> So kann man auch mit DirectSound, EAX oder OpenAL _sagen_: mische zu StreamXY 10% Occlusion und 20% ambient dazu.
> Es wird jedesmal anders programmiert, aber im Endffekt vom Treiber immer in die selben Microcode
> Anweisungen umgesetzt, die dann den DSP der Soundkarte steuern.



Mit DirectSound an sich kann man es leider nicht, denn DirectSound sieht keine komplexen Funktionen in DSPs vor. Seit Vista kann man darüber nur noch auf den beschränkten Funktionsumfang einer Softwarelösung zurückgreifen - spezielle Effekte beherrscht die nicht.


----------



## andyw1228 (11. Februar 2011)

In diesem Fall meinte ich natürlich DX9.


----------

